

Ask HN: What U.S. tech/developer conferences have you enjoyed? - jawns

My employer has generously increased our professional-development budget, opening up some new possibilities for attending tech&#x2F;developer conferences.<p>I&#x27;d love to hear about some &quot;diamond in the rough&quot; conferences you&#x27;ve enjoyed.  I&#x27;ve heard enough already about the big ones, which are mostly still out of my price range.  Are there any smaller (and less expensive) conferences that are enriching?<p>I&#x27;m particularly interested in those that deal with web development, JS, Python, and data science, but feel free to comment about any tech-related conference.
======
fuzzythinker
HTML5 Conf - reason:

\- cost is extremely fair < $99 for 2 days if got in on early bird.

\- famo.us intro - mind blown
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxBxsLl9ViE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxBxsLl9ViE)

\- react.js - very nice talk by Pete Hunt - video not recorded, but here's his
past talks on it
[https://www.google.com/search?q=pete+hunt+react+video](https://www.google.com/search?q=pete+hunt+react+video)

\- continuous delivery - learned how to give a great speech, aside from the
topic
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXk3aUoZ7AQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXk3aUoZ7AQ)

May's session just opened for tickets, although I'm probably going to pass it
this time. Will probably attend Fall's session though.

strangeloop is the other one I would like to attend one day, but will need to
save up money for it since it's slightly more expensive and requires a flight
for me.

CHI and TEI is another ones I like to attend, but really need to save lots of
money for.

------
thecrumb

      * NCDevCon (http://ncdevcon.com)
      * cfObjective (http://www.cfobjective.com/)
    

Both these started out as small ColdFusion (it's not dead) conferences but
have grown into great general web development conferences.

------
pdevr
(Disclaimer: I don't know how good any of these are)

* PyCon

* Cloud Slam

* Strata

* O'Reilly Fluent Conference

* JSConf

------
caballosinombre
Codemash

